# electric forklift motor



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

Best bet is a forklift salvage/rebuilder.
Or just plain wrecking yard....


----------



## ngrimm (Oct 19, 2007)

I found a seller on Ebay that has rebuilt forklift motors at what may be good prices with free shipping on some but the motors are listed by oem part numbers so you need to do research by that number in order to determine the size. I emailed them and they said they could pull them off the shelf and measure if I was serious about buying one. Here is the link if you are interested. Norm
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=310017688177&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=021


----------



## e-ghia (Mar 12, 2008)

This guy is near me. I am looking for an AC motor and I'll call him to check his inventory now that I see some of his prices. I'll also ask around and see what others think of his repair shop. I'll let you know if there are any problems buying from him.

Phillip


----------

